# Replacement leg for awning on a 1989 S 660



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for help with a broken leg on an awning for a 1989 Hymer S 660. I was driving along happily today when the leg of my awning came loose and broke the plastic connection at the hinged section which joins the leg to the main body of the awning. Looking at it with my amateur eyes it looks like the whole interier par of the leg has to be replaced and not just the plastic connector. Not sure if this is true but in any case badly need to replace it! Any information on what I actually need to buy and where to buy it will be most gratefully received! Thanks ! I have enclosed pics further down this topic to help explain the exact problem. By the way I havent a clue of the make! There are no obvious markings..


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

can you submit a picture?
Richard


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Richard - sorry not at the moment as it is parked up away from my house. However I will try to be more specific! There are two metal legs that support the awning when fully out. These are hinged so that they tuck away in a slot at the end of the awning when folding up for driving etc. They are connected at to to the body of the awning by plastic 'brackets'. I can see how to unscrew the bracket from the awning itself but it appears that this plastic bracket is permanently attached to the actual metal leg that supports the awning. To me it looks like I need to replace the whole leg and not just a cheap plastic bracket! In either case I need to get it but because it is so old I am not sure if it can be bought new. There are not good dealers in Ireland for that kind of thing so need to be sure of what I am ordering from Germany or the UK!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

On my Fiamma Awning The hinge/swivels are Alloy - I wonder if they would fit?
Richard


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi if its a F iamma awning, we carry a lot of spare parts, if you go to our website at the top right of page (when it appears as the ads rotate) and check F iamma spares section.

If not give us a ring

Peter


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Richard - the hinge is metal it is the bit that connects the leg to the awning that is plastic
Peter - I checked your website site and dont see anything like the plastic part there. The trouble is I think the awning is original - that means it is 20 years old and a German import so not sure if the parts are even available!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*If *you have got all the pieces, superglue works wonders as a last resort.

Peter


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Peter I would consider that but it is the bit that connects the leg to the the awning so would be concerned that it would go flying off again! Cant believe actually that such a flimsey piece actually connects the leg to the awning..... Neil


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*PICS OF AWNING AND BROKEN PLASTIC CONNECTOR*

I have enclosed pics of broken plastic connector where the awning leg attaches to the awning itself. I tried to find a make or model today but failed to see any markings that make sense. Someone out there might recognise it from the pics Neil


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Broken Side*

Broken side


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Plastic connector*

Plastic Connector


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Pic of where plastic connector broke*

Broken plastic connector


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi luke,
is the connector hollow? if it is, is it possible to fill with fibreglass and perhaps a double ended screw to hold the two ends together. there should be a rectangular block which holds the legs in place when closed with the leg being sprung loaded to keep in place.
cheers
simon


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Simon - No it is not hollow unfortunately - good idea otherwise! The bit that the chap is holding in his right hand screws directly onto the end of the awning. The bit still stuck to the leg is actually rivited onto the leg itself hence I reckon the whole leg needs replacing (at least the internal bar which allows the leg to extend to the ground when open) - however the awning is 20 years old! Neil


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi neil,
any chance of a pic as to how the plastic part attaches to the awning? what is the construction of the broken bit, solid plastic or multiple cells? i know it's half ten but thats no excuse not to put up pics :lol: 
simon


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Pics!!*

Hey Simon there are FOUR pics up of the little bit of plastic! One showing it attached to the unbroken side. Basically it is a moulded bit of plastic that screws onto the awning and is rivited onto the leg. What I really want to know is if there is someone out there that breaks/scraps old hymers and might have that part. As for repairing it - I am doubtful but will be taking it to a local guy tomorrow. Methinks replacement is my best option


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi luke,
i had a look at the pics but couldn't see how the leg attached to the awning and was looking for a close up of the one which was ok. would it be possible to put the plastic part into a steel/alloy sleeve, bolt through both broken bits and re-attach. i would think the chances of finding one being broken with the correct awning being slim at best. i would go down the repair route and if you can find a replacement then keep it as a spare.

cheers
simon


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*its an OMNISTOR AWNING*

HI TO ,YOU .

this awning is an omnistor awning , i will take a better look at my awning ,if weather is good enough , and tell you what i find , maybe answer , i hope so . this could be me next , forwarning an all that !!,
:idea:

denton.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Omnistor.com

Omnistor.co.uk

Jock.


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Denton! How the hell did you figure that out! Well done and thanks! 
Jock I will go and try the Omnistar link and let you know how I get on. Thanks Guys! Neil


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

citroennut said:


> hi luke,
> i had a look at the pics but couldn't see how the leg attached to the awning and was looking for a close up of the one which was ok. would it be possible to put the plastic part into a steel/alloy sleeve, bolt through both broken bits and re-attach. i would think the chances of finding one being broken with the correct awning being slim at best. i would go down the repair route and if you can find a replacement then keep it as a spare.
> 
> cheers
> simon


I have enclosed a pic of how leg is attached to awning. The plastic bit slides into a hollow box aluminum section on the awning - shown on second pic. The plastic split in two right where the hole for the screw goes. A sleeve would mean that it would not be able to slide into the hollow bit on the awning - Neil


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Awning at broken side*

Simon This pic shows the hollow tubing where the plastic bit attaches the leg to the awning Neil. You can see the screw still in the awning which held that plastic bit in place before breaking off. Neil


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Thanks!*



Luke6525 said:


> Denton! How the hell did you figure that out! Well done and thanks!
> Jock I will go and try the Omnistar link and let you know how I get on. Thanks Guys! Neil


Hi Luke,

Denton has the same awning on his MH. 
For me, the housing in your images looked typical of the Omnistor.

I would imagine that without that complete plastic bracket, you won't be able to locate the awning into it's housing correctly, ie locked in!

How did you get on with the links? I noticed that spares for a 3000 and 4000 series were unavailable. See FAQS.

Jock.


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Thanks!*



JockandRita said:


> Luke6525 said:
> 
> 
> > Denton! How the hell did you figure that out! Well done and thanks!
> ...


Jock I have alread phones up the guys in Rose Awnings and sent them on the pictures. A guy called John reckons he might have one of these parts so fingers crossed. As you rightly pointed out it will not be easy to repair as you need to be able to slip the plastic bracket into the hollow box of the awning and also the external moulding on the plastic is used to lock the awning closed when fully wound up. So not an easy repair job! I will bring a screwdriver with me on my travels and if someone wakes up in the morning minus a leg on their awning then they know where to find it! Neil


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Omnistar*

No replacements available at Omnistar - as suspected the awning is too old so it is back to whoever breaks these awnings for parts. All suggestions welcome! Neil


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Omnistar*



Luke6525 said:


> No replacements available at Omnistar - as suspected the awning is too old so it is back to whoever breaks these awnings for parts. All suggestions welcome! Neil


Sorry to hear that Neil.

Good luck with the search, I think that you'll need it. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi neil,
is it possible to drill out the centre and sleeve the inside? do you still have the end cap to use as a pattern or to repair.
simon


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

citroennut said:


> hi neil,
> is it possible to drill out the centre and sleeve the inside? do you still have the end cap to use as a pattern or to repair.
> simon


Simon - I have found a guy that will do a repair job for me. However he reckons that I do need a new part long term so I repeat - if anyone knows of a company scrapping old hymers or omnistor awnings then please let me know! Neil


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi neil,

at least in the mean time you will be able to use the awning, wish you luck in finding a spare.

simon


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Not too sure if this is any help, but whilst scouring e-bay i found various hymer parts for sale and wonder if they have broken one. The dealer is cheyenne imports and they are selling a windscreen,various bits of trim, a fridge etc....

It does not list an awning or parts but might be worth a phone call.
Check out their shop when you find them on e-bay.

Good luck

Allan


----------

